# Mo Pictures



## wyogoob

Cabin fever? How 'bout posting some pics.



Mo Pictures!!

.


----------



## DallanC

I have a digital picture frame here at work with alot of that kind of pictures on it. Here's a few of my favorites to look at when the work sucks:



















These are super huge composite pictures... too big to embed as a picture but if you click the link you can open up and zoom around in, lots of detail.

http://www.huntingnut.com/images/temp/Boulder_LowerBowns.jpg
http://www.huntingnut.com/images/temp/Boulder_Rocks_Panarama.jpg
http://www.huntingnut.com/images/temp/Boulder_Sandstone.jpg
http://www.huntingnut.com/images/temp/Boulder_Trees_Panarama.jpg
http://www.huntingnut.com/images/temp/boulder1.jpg
http://www.huntingnut.com/images/temp/boulder4.jpg
http://www.huntingnut.com/images/temp/boulder7.jpg
http://www.huntingnut.com/images/temp/boulder8.jpg

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC

Couple more we took recently.





































-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem

Ya!!!~ Hawaii I love that place.If I had my way Id live in Kauai:happy:


----------



## ridgetop

Here's a sunset from my back porch.


----------



## longbow

Lisa, Ali and I want to set some crab pots this evening. We thought we'd swing by a beach where a whale was beached last November. This is all we found. The bears had dragged most of the bones up onto the flats above the tideline.









Here's some tracks on the beach. The bears are out!!!









Here's Ali's catch.


----------



## trackerputnam

Northwestern most tip on the continental US.


----------



## bowgy

Dunkem said:


> Ya!!!~ Hawaii I love that place.If I had my way Id live in Kauai:happy:


I felt the same way after the first time I went there.......but then I went to Alaska and even after 3 times I still can't wait to get back.

Summers in Alaska and winters in Maui. Perfect solution


----------



## Lonetree




----------



## bowgy

Sunrise over Duck Creek.


----------



## wyogoob

old Bear River homestead, Rich County:



.


----------



## Cooky

A shoot I attended last weekend.

Me, missing stuff from the sitting position.








Down the line.


----------



## wyogoob

Taken from the pass between Hayden Peak and Mt Agissaz, the top of Middle Basin of the Bear River, High Uintas:



.


----------



## wyogoob

Mountain goat hair, Red Castle, High Uintas:


----------



## wyogoob

Looking south from Ostler Pass in the High Uintas:


Looking north from Ostler Pass:


Nobody goes up to Ostler Pass.

.


----------



## wyogoob

purple sky:


----------



## Dunkem

Man I wish that I had been to half the places you have.:!:


----------



## wyogoob

The Henry's Fork from Anderson Pass:


----------



## nickpan

Red Castle late July and Bear River Bay mid Nov


----------



## DallanC

Goob did you take those yourself? Awesome country for sure.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

DallanC said:


> Goob did you take those yourself? Awesome country for sure.
> 
> -DallanC


yes

Lake Morat below Blue Lake, High Uintas:


----------



## wyogoob

Priord, High Uintas:


Uintah Lake:


nobody goes to Uintah Lake, nobody

.


----------



## wyogoob

Reid's Peak, top of the Weber River drainage, High Uintas:


----------



## wyogoob

Lake Iforgotdanameofthislakewithbigbrookiesinit, High Uintas:


----------



## wyogoob

I've looked thru 9,250 pictures and found 11 pics that are in focus; not bad for me. Here's one of them:


----------



## DallanC

wyogoob said:


> I've looked thru 9,250 pictures and found 11 pics that are in focus; not bad for me. Here's one of them:


Thats a good one. Alot of times people try to capture the vistas when some fantastic pictures lurk just at your feet.

-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem

Very nice Goob.


----------



## Kwalk3

Goob you might know where this one is......


----------



## wyogoob

Kwalk3 said:


> Goob you might know where this one is......


Got me. I've been to around 645 lakes out of 1,000 in the Uintas and 650 out of 1200 in the Wind River Mountains.

My first impression was Alice Lake, looking dead north.

.


----------



## wyogoob

better focus:


----------



## Kwalk3

wyogoob said:


> Got me. I've been to around 645 lakes out of 1,000 in the Uintas and 650 out of 1200 in the Wind River Mountains.
> 
> My first impression was Alice Lake, looking dead north.
> 
> .


Not in the Uintas or the Winds. Bailey lake up Little Greys river. My great grandfather mined up there. My grandfather was a forest ranger in the area for a while and I just barely made it up there last year for the first time.


----------



## wyogoob

Kwalk3 said:


> Not in the Uintas or the Winds. Bailey lake up Little Greys river. My great grandfather mined up there. My grandfather was a forest ranger in the area for a while and I just barely made it up there last year for the first time.


Yeah, soon as I seen the picture my mind said "been there". I've been to a lot of lakes, many look similar. I have "no name" lakes stored in my brain. There is a lake up in the Gros Ventre that looks like that too, but I can't remember the name of it.

I knew it wasn't in the Winds or Uintas, wrong kinda of country; that's why I thought it was Alice. And Alice Lake looks just like it, kinda open on one side and dark timber on the other. Alice is in the Bridger Teton NF same as Bailey. I've been to Bailey Lake twice, hunting back in the 80s. I'll look for pictures.

Geeze, I have two great Bailey Lake hunting stories, both moose hunts. In 1987 we tried to go up Bailey Creek from the Snake River, tried to ride horses across the Snake River at Elbow. :shock: What an adventure that was. Another time I followed a wounded moose from the west side of the Little Greys at Bull Creek over to McCain Meadows and then down Bailey Creek to the lake...a very long day, had to walk out in the dark...1990.

That part of the country up against the Snake River is really cool. It's nearly impossible to get across the Snake River there so you have to drive back in about 19 miles and come from the Little Greys side. That area back in there is popular with outfitters, and surprisingly, a lot of Evanston folks.

Did your grandfather work out of Jackson or Afton?
.


----------



## Kwalk3

wyogoob said:


> Yeah, soon as I seen the picture my mind said "been there". I've been to a lot of lakes, many look similar. I have "no name" lakes stored in my brain. There is a lake up in the Gros Ventre that looks like that too, but I can't remember the name of it.
> 
> I knew it wasn't in the Winds or Uintas, wrong kinda of country; that's why I thought it was Alice. And Alice Lake looks just like it, kinda open on one side and dark timber on the other. Alice is in the Bridger Teton NF same as Bailey. I've been to Bailey Lake twice, hunting back in the 80s. I'll look for pictures.
> 
> Geeze, I have two great Bailey Lake hunting stories, both moose hunts. In 1987 we tried to go up Bailey Creek from the Snake River, tried to ride horses across the Snake River at Elbow. :shock: What an adventure that was. Another time I followed a wounded moose from the west side of the Little Greys at Bull Creek over to McCain Meadows and then down Bailey Creek to the lake...very long day, walked out in the dark...1990.
> 
> That part of the country up against the Snake River is really cool. It's nearly impossible to get across the river there so you have to drive all the back in and come from the Little Greys side.
> 
> Did your grandfather work out of Jackson or Afton?
> 
> .


When he was young he was stationed out of Afton and used to go on horseback over into the Greys drainage. But he was working out of Kemmerer for most of the time my dad grew up. The lake was a special place to him. He still has a picture of my great grandpa with a stringer full of big cutthroat standing by the lake.

Speaking of moose....






Same lake. We saw multiple moose every day. It's an incredible area.
Great stories. Closest I have to a good story there was my 1st attempt to get on my horse I flung myself right off the other side. I'm blaming it on the fact I was wearing a backpack, either that or Obama.


----------



## wyogoob

Kwalk3 said:


> When he was young he was stationed out of Afton and used to go on horseback over into the Greys drainage. But he was working out of Kemmerer for most of the time my dad grew up. The lake was a special place to him. He still has a picture of my great grandpa with a stringer full of big cutthroat standing by the lake.
> 
> Speaking of moose....
> View attachment 56506
> Same lake. We saw multiple moose every day. It's an incredible area.
> Great stories. Closest I have to a good story there was my 1st attempt to get on my horse I flung myself right off the other side. I'm blaming it on the fact I was wearing a backpack, either that or Obama.


I have thought a lot about Bailey Lake, Elk Mountain, the Snake and McCain Meadows today and how my times spent there impacted the way I think about hunting, killing, and my own vulnerabilities. I may have to tell a story or two.

.


----------



## Kwalk3

Would love to hear them.....


----------



## wyogoob

Mt Beulah, Ejod Lake and Deadhorse Lake on the West Fork of the Blacks Fork, from Deadhorse Pass:


I call the bench where Ejod sits "Strawberry Fields" for the abundance of wild strawberries found there. 

.


----------



## trackerputnam

I have been to Bailey Lake twice! Once we hiked in from the Greys River side and stayed near the old cabin. It was a great couple of days. Caught lots of fish. This was summer. The other time we crossed the Snake at the Elbow. And this was late elk season. Kind of interesting when the horse starts swimming! I was wet from my thighs down, but it was so cold it froze soon after making it across. We did not gewt any elk on this trip but I did find a huge moose antler shed. I had to keep trying different ways to tie it on the horse. Lots of snow though and we only made it up to where we could see the lake before we turned around and headed back. Of note, I remember crossing back over the Snake was much easier than the morning crossing. 

A few years later, a distant relative was crtossing at the elbow and his daughterrs horse went down. The daughter and horse were floating away. They managed to get the daughter but the horse was found down at the normal place in Palisades resivoir. He was able to get his saddle back though.

Dad has lots of stories about Bailey. I know they got a truck up there one time. Or maybe a car. I will have to ask him about that. It was their go to place for camping.


----------



## trackerputnam

Talked to dad and they got the car up to McCain ranger station one year early in the season. Had one horse for 5 of them. Guess they were fighting snow all the way. Stayed in the cabin at the lake and almost burnt it down when the stove pipe colasped. Guess they were also a bit early for the fishing season, but only found that out later. He went on about all the trips he made up there. Guess him mom and two other couples spent a few days there. He also talks about it being a good place for moose. Thanks for the picture and for bringing memories back from where they have been stored!


----------



## bossloader

*Wriggly res*

justsome great utah stuff


----------



## wyogoob

Island Lake 1997:


Island Lake 2007:


----------



## wyogoob

*mo pictures*


----------



## wyogoob

A muley waiting for sparrows up in a bird feeder to spill some bird seed on the ground:


----------



## wyogoob

"I can smell the bird seed up there":


----------



## Dunkem

wyogoob said:


>


 That's how I imagine heaven!


----------



## wyogoob

Ruth Lake (right) from Hayden Peak:


----------



## Dunkem

That's quite a view.


----------



## wyogoob

Deadhorse Lake, High Uintas:


This picture was taken a number of years ago with a pocket film camera. The film pictures are really nice but for whatever reason, and after several attempts, the scanned photos never turned out so well for me.


----------



## DallanC

wyogoob said:


> This picture was taken a number of years ago with a pocket film camera. The film pictures are really nice but for whatever reason, and after several attempts, the scanned photos never turned out so well for me.


Had several like that, do you have the negatives? I've found some scan the negative better (my scanner has a backlit hood thingy). Then just invert the colors in photoshop, gimp or whatever photo editor you use.

Still pretty though.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

DallanC said:


> Had several like that, do you have the negatives? I've found some scan the negative better (my scanner has a backlit hood thingy). Then just invert the colors in photoshop, gimp or whatever photo editor you use.
> 
> Still pretty though.
> 
> -DallanC


Yeah, that's the way to go. I don't have the negatives for this trip. The film was that Kodak Advanced Photo System thingie called "Advantix", I think, that was popular for a little while. The film, the negatives, were rolled up in the film cassette gizmo:


----------



## DallanC

Huh, i learned something today: how to extract negatives from an Advantix film roll.






-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

DallanC said:


> Huh, i learned something today: how to extract negatives from an Advantix film roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DallanC


Cool, thanks. Now I gotta go out to the dump and find them.

.


----------



## wyogoob

BRMBR sunrise:


----------



## utahgolf

here's one from fish lake a couple years ago. I always liked this pic.


----------



## wyogoob

utahgolf said:


> here's one from fish lake a couple years ago. I always liked this pic.


I need sunglasses!

.


----------



## utahgolf

sunglasses are the most important thing I take ice fishing! that clear ice is cool but spooky looking.


----------



## gdog

Rainbow over the Boulders


----------



## gdog

Camping down on the Swell


----------



## gdog

Cedar Breaks


----------



## wyogoob




----------

